# P/T shift supv. BU Housing Security



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Part-Time Shift Supervisor, Office of Housing (4603/E1017)
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/11/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Supervise the security assistants working in the 12 large residences on campus. Verify that all posts are filled, visit each security station at least once per shift, provide unscheduled breaks as needed and deliver forms and supplies to security stations. Assist security assistants in completing Incident Reports, interpreting the Guest Policy, checking access privileges when a student is missing his/her ID and/or determining university access practices and policies. Collect Timesheets, Incident Reports and other forms to be returned to the office. Availability to work 2nd and 3rd shifts, as well as weekends, is a must.

*Required Skills*
B.A./B.S. and one to three years of related experience. Must have valid driver's license. This is a 12 month position operating on a 8 hr per shift, flexible / varied 24 hours per week schedule.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
http://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=300450&


----------

